# 5x5 or 4 day split for mass?



## Boost777 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have currently been using a 4 day split as my workout. It looks like this:

Monday: Chest Tri
Tuesday: Back Bi
Wednesday: Rest
Thursday: Traps Delts
Friday: Legs
Rest
Repeat

My diet hasn't been the best lately, being a college student and all, but once finals are over i'll be home and back to a good diet. I take a protein and multivitamin, and i'll get some creatine again soon. I have been doing some research and this Starr 5x5 looks interesting, something different. My question is, what workout is a better one for mass, obviously I can switch up my split a little, but I mean the 5x5 or a 4 day split. I'm looking for mass primarily, strength secondarily.


----------



## GFR (Dec 6, 2005)

looks good to me....what exercises are you doing for each muscle...sets per muscle??

5 reps is more for power, I would do 6-8 reps if you want size and power.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

You can implement the 5x5 protocol into a 4 day split.  Something like this:

Chest-Tri:
Bench Press 5x5
Dips 3x8
Overhead DB Extensions 2x12

Back-Bi:
Bent Rows 5x5 (Alternate with chinups weekly)
Chinups 3x8 (Alternate with bent rows weekly)
Cable Curls 2x12

Rest

Shoulders-Traps:
Overhead Press 5x5
Face Pulls 3x10
Lateral Raises 2x12
Shrugs 2x12

Legs:
Squats 5x5 (Alternate with deadlifts weekly)
Deadlifts 3x8 (Alternate with squats weekly)
Leg Extensions supersetted with Leg Curls 2x12 each
Calf work if you do it


Just some random crap off the top of my head.  There is a lot of room to play around though.


----------



## Boost777 (Dec 6, 2005)

So you feel the 4 day split would be better for mass?  I do a normal mass workout....my back bi workout today looks like this.

Back Bi:

4x Pullup (can't get weighted yet, on a side note, any other exercise help to increase my pullup strength?)
4x Deadlift
4x Bentover Row
3x Dumbell row/t-bar

3x Barbell Curl
3x hammer curl
3x some other isolation for bi's


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 6, 2005)

Pull up negatives will greatly improve pull up strength. Yates rows work the upper back quite well, and can probably have reasonable carryover to the pull ups as well. I'm not 100% on the yates rows, but my pull ups dramatically increased with a combination of negatives, yates rows and weight loss. The rows may have had nothing to do with it, so wait until someone confirms or refutes this to act upon it.


----------



## MawkieMawk (Dec 6, 2005)

Get big.


----------



## Skate67 (Dec 6, 2005)

MawkieMawk said:
			
		

> Get big.



An intelligent response.

To boost777:  don't forget to eat like a monster to gain mass!


----------



## Boost777 (Dec 9, 2005)

Haha, yeah I know, Mark is my roommate, he's just kidding around.


----------

